

Ask HN: Should a Startup's blog  have the same design as it's website? - dfragnito

We are setting up our blog at Posterous. I would like it to have a different design than our website. Take more liberties with it, have "more fun" with it. My partner thinks it should match our website. Thoughts?
======
kaolinite
Probably best to keep the same colour scheme and make sure your name / logo is
at the top but there's nothing wrong with changing things a bit.

The Google blog is a pretty good example: <http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/>
You can immediately tell that it's a Google creation, even if the Google logo
wasn't there, and the moving circles at the top make it a bit more fun.

